# WANTED motor



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

I need a mini electric motor for my Sante Fe locomotive. i have attached a couple of pics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Who made the locomotive?

Don


----------



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Don, Thanks for your reply. It's made by Atlas. I have attached a couple of pics.

PatD


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

The motor looks like an old, European, three pole type once widely used in steam, and diesel locos made by Rivorosi of Italy. The AHM company marketed some of the Rivorosi products. I suspect Atlas imported the loco from one of these two companies. I doubt Atlas actually made it. The locomotive in the second photo looks like a very old, and not very well made, AHM unit. It has very deep wheel flanges, which will not run on the popular code 55 track many N-scale modelers prefer. The loco is also missing its traction tires. My advise would be to forget trying to revive this old dog. Put your money and time into a much better loco from Kato.


----------



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

Both pics are the same loco. I like to fix the old stuff. I will use it as a slave. I also has 3 Santa Fe pulman cars that are illuminated that don't work. The bulbs are good. The contacts that touch the truck and wheels for contact are missing. Any idea where I can get them? They must be similar to the newer ones used today.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have some of those passenger cars with Pennsylvania and Southern Pacific Daylight decoration. Some work, but these are very old, I'm guessing 1970s? The ones lacking pickups I just run unlighted. I suppose it's possible to make a contact. I am not that good at stuff like that.

I have occasionally bought one of these in a RR I didn't want to use for parts. You sometimes see them on ebay. I bought the SP Dayliht ones on ebay and converted the Rapido couplers to Kato knuckle couplers to run them with the Kato Daylight stuff. Those lighted up.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

PatD said:


> Both pics are the same loco. I like to fix the old stuff. I will use it as a slave. I also has 3 Santa Fe pulman cars that are illuminated that don't work. The bulbs are good. The contacts that touch the truck and wheels for contact are missing. Any idea where I can get them? They must be similar to the newer ones used today.


It looks to me that the contacts are in place on those trucks.

They are the brass strips that rub on the axles, not the
back of the wheels. Remove the wheels, clean the brass
strips and the axles with alcohol. You might carefully bend the strips
so they press slightly harder on the axles. It appears that the
screws that holds the trucks on are the electrical conductors
to the inside of the car. Make sure the screw head has good
clean contact with the brass strip.

If you take the shell off you can then check for what conducts
the power to the bulbs. A multimeter set to ohms can be used
to check for continuity from the wheels to the bulb socket.

I would do it one step at a time.
Both Wheels (one side will be insulated) to brass strip.
Brass strip to screw head.
Then inside, 
Bolt to bulb socket.

Do this for both trucks.

Note: The wheels on one truck will pickup Left rail,
the wheels on the other truck will pickup right rail.

You should find where you are
losing contact. If it's all working
the bulb should burn when on
the track.

Don


----------



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

I tried all that. The pic is not my car. I am going to try to get a small piece of copper from something and fabricate my own. if not i will use the lid off a tin can. I am familiar with how the wheels work. I figured that out on my own. If I get them working I am going to add the other bulbs to lite the whole car. I like fixing this old stuff.

Thx

PatD


----------

